# 1949 Shelby Donald Duck



## Freqman1 (Jan 11, 2020)

Picked this one up a few years ago and been slowly working on it for the last year or so. Starting to get close. Got all the electrics working to include blinking lights when you hit the horn. The chrome should be back in a couple of weeks and Bob U. is stitching a seat up so maybe by the end of the month. V/r Shawn

As bought





Disassembly




Paint and pinstripes
















Beginning reassembly


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jan 12, 2020)

Great job bringing it back to its original luster. Where did you find the tank decals?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Dazed & Confused said:


> Great job bringing it back to its original luster. Where did you find the tank decals?



Bought them at Memory Lane a few years ago. V/r Shawn


----------



## 1motime (Jan 12, 2020)

Those are outrageous bikes!  Going to get a lot of attention!


----------



## spoker (Jan 12, 2020)

looks awsome,like to see special bikes brought back to there og condition!


----------



## spoker (Jan 12, 2020)

spoker said:


> looks awsome,like to see special bikes brought back to there og condition!


----------



## JLF (Jan 13, 2020)

What a cool project bike!  Rare too I imagine?


----------



## SteveF (Jan 13, 2020)

Top notch restoration! Looks great.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Chrome came back today so I'm getting a little closer. Now if I could just find the spokes and nipples to relace the wheels! They're here somewhere...


----------



## eeapo (Jan 17, 2020)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 18, 2020)

Looking good!


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jan 18, 2020)

Bright eyed Donald.  That will be the best D.D. Shelby rolling.  Lots of dough in that chrome$$


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 18, 2020)

Dazed & Confused said:


> Bright eyed Donald.  That will be the best D.D. Shelby rolling.  Lots of dough in that chrome$$



This was a cheap one as far as chrome goes. Just over five bills got it done. V/r Shawn


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jan 18, 2020)

Very impressive finishes,,,, Are you gonna put black walls on it? White walls might look awesome since you have chrome rims now.Bet this one is a keeper?
Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 18, 2020)

They came factory with whitewalls which are going on it. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 18, 2020)

Going to be an awesome Duck.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Got after it pretty hard today. Just need to apply the seat tube decal, finish the pedals, and get the seat back from @bobcycles (Bob U.) and I'll be set. V/r Shawn


----------



## 1motime (Jan 19, 2020)

Looks great!  A kid's dream!  That is a tough time in the build.  Up on wheels with a chain and not quite ready to go for a spin!


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 20, 2020)

Turned out very nice Shawn.  

Tim Newmeyer


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 20, 2020)

Beautiful !!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Finally done! A huge shout out to @bobcycles for getting the seat back in time for me to show this Saturday at the Charlotte Hurricane Coaster show. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 28, 2020)

Outstanding job! Just in time for the swap! Stoked to get to see it! Days away!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 28, 2020)

My kids and I are team Donald... Guy is hilarious!!


----------



## 123totalpack (Feb 19, 2020)

Awesome Shawn, Awesome!!!


----------



## Sven (Feb 19, 2020)

Outstanding, beautiful bike. Great job


----------



## blasterracing (Feb 19, 2020)

Wow.  Very nice!  Great restoration.

TIM


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 19, 2020)

Wow beautiful bike and well done!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 27, 2020)

A link to my blog about this build https://vintageamericanbicycles.com/index.php/2020/02/28/saving-a-donald-duck/  V/r Shawn


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Feb 28, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Chrome came back today so I'm getting a little closer. Now if I could just find the spokes and nipples to relace the wheels! They're here somewhere...
> 
> View attachment 1125386
> 
> ...



Hi very nice project whit a lot of work! But when do you finish the results going to be amazing! Congrats


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 28, 2020)

MEKANIXFIX said:


> Hi very nice project whit a lot of work! But do you finish the results going to be amazing! Congrats



It is finished. You can view the build by using the link to my blog. V/r Shawn


----------



## indycycling (Nov 24, 2021)

outstanding work here! I'm looking at one of these now myself and this will be hugely helpful - thanks!


----------



## HARPO (Dec 10, 2021)

It's just an incredible transformation. No one would believe the amount of work you did had you not taken the Before photos. I don't think they left the factory looking this good! Beautiful!! 🙂


----------



## Dra (Dec 10, 2021)

Details details nice resto personally I would have left it alone but to each his own. The kids in this world will definitely want a picture of them next to this bicycle.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 20, 2021)

@Blaurenza  this shows you what I started with. V/r Shawn


----------

